
The iPhone Is Bigger Than Donald Trump - waqasaday
https://backchannel.com/the-iphone-is-bigger-than-donald-trump-4be61d9f3ce0#.ila5kmbr1
======
mc32
It's hard to read this when one of the points they use to distinguish
themselves from provincial Americans is that they prove their
cosmopolitanality by stressing they fly often, including just having been to
Lisbon, and one on the way to SF.

Way to set yourself apart by highlighting carbon footprint and disposable
income and consumerism. I think I spotted a disconnect.

~~~
jakobegger
Yeah, that bit seemed slightly out of touch... but that wasn't really the
point of the article, and if you look beyond that and just consider the big
picture idea, I think the author is absolutely right.

------
astrodust
It's not that the iPhone is bigger than Donald Trump, but that political
leaders are only remembered if they're apocalyptically bad (Hitler, Pol Pot,
Stalin) or put in exceedingly difficult situations (FDR, Churchill).

The others get forgotten almost as quickly as they leave office. Who was
George W. Bush again?

Political leaders often have little impact on the timeline of history, though
there are exceptions. Kennedy (space race, being assassinated) and Reagan
(cold war) stand out as two notable examples in recent times where their
actions had a measurable effect on the world.

Most of politics is far more mundane. An effective leader might not have any
pyramid-scale achievements and yet still have done a great job. Sadly they're
often forgotten, not unlike some IT worker who is never given credit for the
things that _didn 't_ happen because of their hard work.

------
ryanx435
look. an article filled to the brim with value signaling, with a clickbait
title to match.

